# Used Kimbers



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an oppertunity to purchase some used Kimbers from an older gentleman who has a nice collection and is sadly dying. He wishes to sell them to someone in LE or Military (which I am) as he was a former Marine. My question is what ballpark would these be worth.

1. Kimber Pro Carry w/4 mags
2. Kimber Tactical w/? mags

Both are .45's and I dont know exact models or finish on either. Anyone able to give me a rough idea what they would be worth so I have an idea how much $$$ to bring. It sounds like they are part of a collection and are in near new condition and were not abused.

I really appreciate any input anyone can give and can hopefully give more details soon.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

$600 for the Pro and $700 for the Tactical, maybe 750.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Would it matter if they were stainless finish? I know they run $950 to $1,400 dependant on models... and they are very hard to get nowadays due to the panic buying the country is experiencing.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Stainless? Not really. What will matter is which "tactical" we're talking about. There's the TLE and then the "Tactical line" depending on which there will be some price difference. 

Typical math:

MSRP minus 100-150 = average retail.
Average retail minus 150-200 = a good used price assuming decent condition.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Stainless? Not really. What will matter is which "tactical" we're talking about. There's the TLE and then the "Tactical line" depending on which there will be some price difference.
> 
> Typical math:
> 
> ...


Also, as far as availability, new may be harder to find but were talking used AND 1911s are pretty ban safe due to the lower capacity etc.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Stainless? Not really. What will matter is which "tactical" we're talking about. There's the TLE and then the "Tactical line" depending on which there will be some price difference.
> 
> Typical math:
> 
> ...


That's good information, VA. While I agree with you, I've yet to come across a Kimber for less than $850 or $900, used. Certainly not saying it doesn't happen, though. But I'm not one of those lucky people who finds such deals. I'm the unlucky guy who only hears about 'em!

Another thing I'd be concerned about is when they were made. I understand Kimber experienced a great deal of reliability issues when they began molding some of their parts, but I don't recall off-hand when that was and am not sure if they've ever fully dealt with the issue. Actually, I'm hoping someone might shed some light there, which would also help the OP.

I purchased a Kimber Custon Shop Pro CDP several years ago simply based on the reputation. Usually, I research a gun beFORE I buy it. Well, I paid a handsome sum for the gun and then it sat in the safe for quite some time before I took the opportunity to go shoot the darn thing. For some reason, before doing so, I decided to do a little research on Kimber before heading out to the range and what I learned was apalling!! But fortunately, I DID learn that my pistol was made prior to the Kimber quality misstep.

I took it to the range and I will tell you that today, it's my favorite shooter. I have a 1967 Colt National Match with all kinds of work done to it, a Browning Hi-Power .40S&W, a couple Glocks and an S&W 1006 among others, and that Kimber just feels right. Not sure what it is. But it'll never leave my safe.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Huckleberry44 said:


> That's good information, VA. While I agree with you, I've yet to come across a Kimber for less than $850 or $900, used. Certainly not saying it doesn't happen, though. But I'm not one of those lucky people who finds such deals. I'm the unlucky guy who only hears about 'em!
> 
> Another thing I'd be concerned about is when they were made. I understand Kimber experienced a great deal of reliability issues when they began molding some of their parts, but I don't recall off-hand when that was and am not sure if they've ever fully dealt with the issue. Actually, I'm hoping someone might shed some light there, which would also help the OP.


I've bought several Kimbers, two of them CDPs four under $800, bought a Stainless Ultra Carry for under 700.

The prices I listed are pretty accurate, although Kimber did raise their MSRP in the last year or so.

Regarding the age/quality issue.

The pre series II gun are the older guns and are thought by many to be better made guns.

The early Series II guns with the external extractor are guns to avoid.

Kimber also had some nasty years between 2005 and 2009 give or take a year or two realated to basic quality issues and some bad MIM parts.

A friend of mine has something like 5 recently manufatured Kimbers and all have ran well.

Can't say whether or not I'd buy another at this point or not...probably not unless it was a heck of a deal.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the info... I've always liked 1911's but haven't gotten around to picking one up yet (other than my Sig P238). My dream gun list is long and I'm chipping away at it one at a time. Last year I was fortunate to add 3 more.

Hopefully I'll look at em' this weekend and see if we can work out a deal. I'll let you guys know either way.


----------

